# I would like some advice please



## Stacycole (Jun 30, 2012)

I am getting out of the Navy soon and am thinking of trying to start singing. I know I'll need training in order to be successful at it, but I would like to know if I at least have the potemtial to be successful at it before I spend my money on lessons. I have two more videos on my computer which I will add either in one hour or in the course of two hours depending on how many downloads they'll allow. Also, I would like to know what type of voice I have (whether it's light lyric, full lyric, colorautra, etc.). I may not have the right songs to really determine any of this with. And if anyone has any advice on things I would be able to start working on before I actually start any training it would be greatly appreciated too. Thank you.


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

It depends what you mean by "successful". If you want a career as a diva commanding massive audiences and fees that is rather different from being fulfilled participating in a choir (at whatever level).

I think you have to have put a lot of hours in - practising, rehearsing, performing - before you can really participate in the conversation you want to initiate here. In the UK, there are plenty of choirs, of all abilities, and I would start with a choir. Find one whose people you like (or, at least, whose chorusmaster is tolerable!). You'll soon get some direction on your level of ability. If you're too good for the one you choose, leave after the first concert; if they outclass you, ask the chorusmaster for help in finding an appropriate teacher.

The teacher will then be the best person to guide you further.


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

Might the Navy be able to help? I'm quite serious: the premiere Armed Forces bands have choruses affiliated with them. So they would need a choral director as well as a bandmaster. Could your chain of command or public affairs office help you get in touch with this person? That way, you could have your voice evaluated before you leave the service.


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

I think it would be a good idea to talk to a reputable singing teacher and get his or her input .
But you must be prepared for a frank evaluation of your potential as a singer .Good luck !


----------



## Stacycole (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks for the advice. As for asking the Navy for help, I honestly don't even want to _think_ about the military once I'm out. I have been looking for a singing teahcer for after I move and find myself a job.


----------

